# كتابين رائعين فى عمليات النفط والغاز الطبيعى Surface Production Operations - Design



## softchem (10 ديسمبر 2006)

والجزء الثانى:





التحميل:
http://rapidshare.de/files/18563888/SPOv1_2E.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18565842/SPOv2_2E.rar
password = www.AvaxHome.ru


----------



## brans (10 ديسمبر 2006)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## عبود20 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## REDA2 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

ماهي الطريقة لتحميل الكتب ومشكور على مجهودك


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (12 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله بجود الطيبين


----------



## shamshadi (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*كيف*

السلام عليكم
إنه موضوع هام جداً

جزاك الله كل خير.
ولكنني لم أستطع تحميل الملفات. الرجاء إرشادي إلى الطريقة.

وشكراً


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## snabdelaziz (5 يناير 2007)

*كيف تعمل كلمة المرور*

معذرة فأنا ادخلت كلمة المرور المذكورة فلم يفتح الملف و كذلك دخلت الموقع التي تساويه كلمة المرور و لم أصل إلى شيء 
برجاء الافادة


----------



## softchem (5 يناير 2007)

ان هذة الملفات عبارة عن ملفات مضغوطة وكلمة المرور لفتح الضغط وانتبة على انها تحتوى على حروف صغيرة واخرى كبيرة وانشاء اللة تنحل مشكلتك


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (8 يناير 2007)

الله يقويكم


----------



## يوسف لندن (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا انا فعلا بحاجة هذا الكتاب


----------



## فارس واقى (28 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا 
وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## الجدى (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ً و مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (28 أبريل 2007)

:31: :31: :31: :31: شكرا


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (29 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (2 مايو 2007)

مشكور على الكتب


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (5 مايو 2007)

الله يقويكم .كتابين رائعين جدا
شكرا


----------



## amin250 (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## weswes (19 يونيو 2007)

الف الف شكر وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه
امين


----------



## المهندسة 1 (17 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتابين ....عمل أكثر من رائع :75: 
لكن أنا نزلت بس الكتاب الثاني و ما قدرت أنزل الأول (invalid link) 
بليييييييييييييييز ممكن إعادة التحميل للأول :4: 

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسين3292 (17 يوليو 2007)

كتب لا تقدر بثمن اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## midors (17 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا كنت محتاجلهم فعلا


----------

